

Free to Freemium: What We Learned from Changing our Pricing Model - malditojavi
http://blog.woorank.com/2013/11/woorank-experience-free-freemium-learned/

======
keithwarren
Congrats to WooRank but this article doesn't touch on 'What we learned'. It
was more, what we thought. In the end they seem to have made the right play by
going freemium with a focus on full quality and limited quantity. (Give the
users the full service only for a certain number of times per month)

I would be curious to know if they A/B tested different pricing strategies,
did they speak directly to their bigger customers, how are they different from
their competitors pricing strategy...

------
aviksh
The price you charge for your services says a lot about your company's
competitive ways. While obviously more complex than traditional pricing
models, strategic pricing is the only pricing model that allows you to truly
realize your profit potential.

------
cmac2992
very interesting

